# Fehler bei Installation "connect to server at 'ispconfig.local' failed"



## Karl (15. Aug. 2008)

Hallo,

ich habe Version 3.0.0.5 beta installiert auf Debian 4.0 (V-Server) und bekomme folgende Fehlermeldungen:

Ich bin strikt nach der Anleitung INSTALL_DEBIAN.txt vorgegangen. Ziemlich am Anfang gibt es den Befehl "_mysqladmin -h ispconfig.local -u root password yourrootsqlpassword_" (mit richtigem Passwort eingefügt). Als Ergebnis erhalte ich diese Fehlermeldung:

"_mysqladmin: connect to server at 'ispconfig.local' failed
error: 'Unknown MySQL server host 'ispconfig.local' (1)'
Check that mysqld is running on ispconfig.local and that the port is 3306.
You can check this by doing 'telnet ispconfig.local 3306_"

Später im Laufe der weiteren Installation erhalte ich dann:

"_Configure DNS Server (y,n) [y]:

Configuring MyDNS
mydns[26587]: Error connecting to MySQL server at localhost: Access denied for user 'ispconfig'@'localhost' (using password: YES) (errno=0)_"

Hat jemand eine Idee?

Gruß
Karl


----------



## Karl (15. Aug. 2008)

Im englischen Forum habe ich diesen Hinweis von *till* gefunden:



			
				Zitat von till:
			
		

> The error means that the Domain *ispconfig.local* is not known or that mysql is not started. Please make sure that the domain name which you use to connect zo mysql really exists. Normally you should use just "localhost".


Offensichtlich ist die Angabe "*ispconfig.local*" in der Installationsanweisung ein Tippfehler und sollte entweder "*ispconfig.localhost*" oder nur "*localhost*" heißen...



> Normally you should use just "localhost"


Ich habe nun beide Varianten ausprobiert – leider immer mit derselben Fehlermeldung: "_mysqladmin: connect to server at 'ispconfig.localhost' failed... usw._".

Vielleicht hat Till ja eine Idee, wo evtl. noch ein Tippfehler steckt – oder ich mache etwas Grundsätzliches falsch.

Gruß
Karl


----------



## Till (15. Aug. 2008)

ispconfig.local ist ein Platzhalter, sowas wie Max Mustermann. Du musst es durch den Hostnamen Deines Servers ersetzen und dieser Hostname muss auch wirklich erreichbar sein.

Beim MySQL Hostnamen solltest Du localhost nehmen.


----------



## Karl (15. Aug. 2008)

Till, danke für die schnelle Antwort.



Zitat von Till:


> ispconfig.local ist ein Platzhalter, sowas wie Max Mustermann. Du musst es durch den Hostnamen Deines Servers ersetzen und dieser Hostname muss auch wirklich erreichbar sein.


Das hatte ich schon gemacht. Es handelt sich um einen V-Server von Strato (V-PowerServer A). Der Hostname ist vorgegeben: "*h141xxxx.stratoserver.net*". Habe deshalb schon mal den Befehl "_mysqladmin -h ispconfig.local -u root password yourrootsqlpassword_" abgewandelt in "_mysqladmin -h _*h141xxxx.stratoserver.net*_ -u root password meinrootpasswort_". Als Ergebnis erhalte ich diese Fehlermeldung:

"_mysqladmin: connect to server at 'h141xxxx.stratoserver.net' failed
error: 'Access denied for user 'root'@'localhost' (using password: NO)'_"



Zitat von Till:


> Beim MySQL Hostnamen solltest Du localhost nehmen.


Da hakt es bei mir wieder. Wie passt das zum obigen Thema? Wo muss ich "localhost" nehmen bei diesem Befehl: "_mysqladmin -h ispconfig.local -u root password yourrootsqlpassword_"?

Gruß
Karl


----------



## Till (15. Aug. 2008)

_mysqladmin -h localhost -u root password yourrootsqlpassword

_Vermutlich ist aber einfach Deine MySQL datenbank nicht richtig installiert bzw. Du hast schon ein Passwort für den root User vergeben.


----------



## Karl (15. Aug. 2008)

Ich gestehe, ich stehe auf dem Schlauch. Ich bin strikt nach der Installationsanleitung vorgegangen. Dort steht Folgendes:

..................................................................................
_Set the mysql database password:

mysqladmin -u root password yourrootsqlpassword
mysqladmin -h ispconfig.local -u root password yourrootsqlpassword_
..................................................................................

Habe also zuerst "_mysqladmin -u root password yourrootsqlpassword_" gemacht --> ohne Probleme.

Dann als nächstes "mysqladmin -h *h141xxxx.stratoserver.net* -u root password yourrootsqlpassword" --> Fehlermeldung.

Was du jetzt schreibst: "_mysqladmin -h localhost -u root password yourrootsqlpassword_" kommt in der Installationsanleitung garnicht vor. An welcher Stelle sollte das gemacht werden?


----------



## Till (15. Aug. 2008)

Die Installationsanleitung ist korrekt, sie geht aber von einem "normalen" Debian aus und nicht von einer Strato VSErver Installation, bei der Strato scheinbar einige Voreinstellungen geändert hat.



> Was du jetzt schreibst: "_mysqladmin -h localhost -u root password yourrootsqlpassword_" kommt in der Installationsanleitung garnicht vor. An welcher Stelle sollte das gemacht werden?


Das hat mit der Installationsanleitung nichts zu tun, Du hast es hier im Thread nachgefragt.

Also, lass einfach den zweiten Befehl "_mysqladmin -h ispconfig.local -u root password yourrootsqlpassword_" aus und mach mit den nächsten Schritten weiter, Du kannst das Passwort für den Hostnamen Deines Servers auch später mit phpmyadmin korrigieren, da es nicht für die ISPConfig installation wichtig ist. Es ist nur eine Sicherheitsmaßnahme, dass Dir nachher niemand Deine Datenbank hackt.


----------



## Karl (15. Aug. 2008)

Vielen Dank für die Hilfe. Die Installation lief jetzt bis zum Ende durch.


----------



## Karl (15. Aug. 2008)

*Server läuft nicht*

Hallo Till,

leider hat die Installation doch nicht so reibungslos geklappt wie es ausgesehen hat. Es gab zwar dank deiner Hilfe keine Fehlermeldungen mehr bei der Installation. Nach Installationsende war ISPConfig auch erreichbar und ich konnte einen Client und eine Domain anlegen.

Aber nach einem Reboot des Servers läuft ISPConfig nicht mehr. Die Admin-Site ist nicht mehr erreichbar.

Hast du noch einen Tipp für mich?


----------



## Till (15. Aug. 2008)

Vermutlich ist der apache Webserver nicht gestartet.


----------



## Karl (15. Aug. 2008)

*Apache nicht gestartet*

Danke, das war der richtige Tipp.

"_invoke-rc.d apache2 start
Starting web server (apache2)...Syntax error on line 25 of /etc/apache2/sites-enabled/xxxxxxxx.de.vhost:
Invalid command 'suPHP_Engine', perhaps misspelled or defined by a module not included in the server configuration
 failed!_"

Bei der Domain-Einrichtung hatte ich "suPHP" gewählt.

Ist natürlich überraschend, dass dann Apache und ISPConfig garnicht mehr laufen.

Das einzige Problem scheint jetzt noch, dass der [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]FTP-Server nicht läuft (offline).
[/FONT]


----------



## Till (15. Aug. 2008)

> Ist natürlich überraschend, dass dann Apache und ISPConfig garnicht mehr laufen.


Du solltest schone eine der PHP Versionen wählen, die Du auch auf Deinem Server installiert hast. Das ist standardmäßig mod_php.



> Das einzige Problem scheint jetzt noch, dass der [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]FTP-Server nicht läuft (offline).[/FONT]


Poste mal die Ausgabe von:

netstat -tap | grep ftp


----------



## Karl (15. Aug. 2008)

Zitat von Till:


> Poste mal die Ausgabe von:
> 
> netstat -tap | grep ftp


Keine Ausgabe (nichts).


----------



## Till (15. Aug. 2008)

Ok, dann hast Du pureftpd entweder nicht installiert oder nicht gestartet. Starte pureftpd bitte mal mit dem Start Script in /etc/init.d


----------



## Karl (15. Aug. 2008)

Zitat von Till:


> Starte pureftpd bitte mal mit dem Start Script in /etc/init.d


"# _/etc/init.d/pure-ftpd-mysql start
Starting ftp server: Running: /usr/sbin/pure-ftpd-mysql -l mysql:/etc/pure-ftpd/db/mysql.conf -l pam -u 1000 -E -A -O clf:/var/log/pure-ftpd/transfer.log -B_"

netstat aber immer noch ohne Ausgabe.


----------



## Till (15. Aug. 2008)

Kannst Du Dich denn per FTP Client verbinden?


----------



## Karl (15. Aug. 2008)

Zitat von Till:


> Kannst Du Dich denn per FTP Client verbinden?


Nein, leider nicht.

Ich kann zwar problemlos einen FTP-User anlegen aber unter "Monitor" erscheint "FTP-Server: Offline".

Ich habe jetzt nochmal ISPConfig V. 3.0.0.6 völlig neu installiert -- diesmal ohne Fehlermeldungen. Aber an dem FTP-Problem hat sich überhaupt nichts geändert.


PS: Ich mache mal einen neuen Thread auf deswegen.


----------

